# Quel couleur acheter pour l'ipod Nano



## Olivier.w (12 Septembre 2008)

Je souhaite m'acheter le nouveau Nano, mais je sais pas quel couleur choisir.

Que faire à part acheter toutes les couleurs?


----------



## ficelle (12 Septembre 2008)

achète toi un Zune... Maron !


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2008)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Je souhaite m'acheter le nouveau Nano, mais je sais pas quel couleur choisir.
> 
> Que faire à part acheter toutes les couleurs?



Pas d'autre solution que d'acheter toute la palette! et chaque matin, tu prends celui qui s'assortit le mieux à tes habits ou à l'humeur du jour....


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Lol mais c'est en fonction de tes goûts!!!!


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2008)

J'oubliais... n'oublies pas de prendre aussi un iPOD Touch pour les jours où tu mets le smoking!


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Ou l'Iphone!!!


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ou l'Iphone!!!



Ben oui, mais là faut se décider... le blanc? ou le noir?


----------



## Zed-K (12 Septembre 2008)

Reçu mon nano 4G ce matin, j'ai pris le gris, en regrettant que la molette soit noire et pas blanche, mais malgré ça il est très joli (et toujours aussi incroyablement fin et léger)


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Donne nous tes premières impressions


----------



## CETAITLUI (13 Septembre 2008)

mon nano violet (purple), est magnifique...


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Ok cool!! J'éspère un jour en avoir un !!!


----------

